# ping: sendto: no route to host



## rwaqa (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi,

I have a VMWare machine with a FreeBSD 8.1 guest that is not able to reach the outside world. I manage to ping my own interface *em0* but can not ping the default gateway. Everthing was working fine for almost a year but stopped working about a week ago.

Have tried restarting the network interfaces and routing but problem prevails.

Am attaching the ifconfig(8) and netstat(1) output and hope someone might be able to help resolve my issue.

For the ifconfig(8), what bugs me is the "status: no carrier" result. For the netstat -rn(1), what bugs me is the last line where the *em0* IP xxx.xx.xxx.245 with Netif is *lo0* (isn't this suppose to be *em0*? :OO )

Please assist...

Best Regards,
RWaqa


----------



## SirDice (Jul 26, 2012)

There's no cable plugged in or the cable is broken.


----------



## kpa (Jul 26, 2012)

The lo0 in netstat(1) output is normal because the addresses are bound to adapters on the host itself. If you use such an address as a destination of a connection from the host itself the source address selection uses the interface from the Netif column of a matching row to select the source address. So basically when you ping(8) the address xx.xx.xx.245 from the system itself the connection is actually 127.0.0.1 -> xx.xx.xx.245.


----------



## rwaqa (Jul 26, 2012)

Thanks kpa for that piece of clarification.

SirDice,

Cable should be fine, as two other virtual machines from the same VMWare host are operating well without any network issues. (Note this is a trunk link to the switchport). It is only this one server facing the problem.

When I tried to ping the gateway xxx.xx.xxx.254 the output is:

```
ping: sendto: no buffer space available
ping: sendto: no buffer space available
ping: sendto: no buffer space available
```

Thanks.
RW


----------



## rwaqa (Jul 27, 2012)

em0 bootlog as seen below;


```
em0: <Intel(R)PRO/1000 Legacy Network Connection 1.0.1>port 0x2000-0x203f mem   0xd8920000-0xd893ffff,0xd8900000-0xd8900000-0xd890ffff irq 18 at device 0.0 on pci2
em0: Memory Access and/or Bus Masterbits were not set!
em0: [FILTER]
em0: Ethernet address: 00:0a:28:xx:xx:xx
```

Thought it might help is isolation this fault...

Thanks,
RW


----------



## phoenix (Jul 27, 2012)

Something has changed in the VM config. The virtual NIC is no longer being created/configure the same. Double-check the VM config and any changes you've made lately.


----------



## rwaqa (Jul 27, 2012)

> The Virtual NIC is no longer being created/configure the same



Thanks phoenix for that piece of advice. NIC was indeed deactivated...I login via vmware client and reactivated the NIC. Networking is back to normal.
Now I have to probe who the culprit was....since 3 of us have login rights into this VM box.

Case solved!!!

Cheers to all assisted,
RWaqa


----------

